# Would like to hear from......



## grandad (Apr 14, 2011)

Dog owners that have used remote collars for training. 

Let me make myself clear.

I do not want to hear from you if you have zapped your dog for deer or livestock chasing. 

I do not want to hear from you if you are a professional dog trainer that uses remote collars. 

I do not want to hear from you if you have an opinion about remote collars. 

I DO want to hear from you if you are a dog owner that has worked with a professional trainer and have used a remote collar in a positive way. 

If you wouldn't like to discuss this openly on this forum, please PM me and we can have a discussion off line.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

So you want to hear from someone who has used them, but doesn't have an opinion?


----------



## grandad (Apr 14, 2011)

Old Shep said:


> So you want to hear from someone who has used them, but doesn't have an opinion?


Thats right, i want to converse with someone who has had hands on experience of using them for positive training. 
Why they used them and for what reason? And to understand whether they were successful or not. And would they use them again?


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

So they would have an opinion, then.


----------



## grandad (Apr 14, 2011)

Old Shep said:


> So they would have an opinion, then.


Just want to hear some stories.........goood or bad


----------



## SleepyBones (Apr 17, 2011)

You should find someone easy if you look around, theres plenty been used or still in use, the sales figs are below from 2008-2010 given out by the manufacturers, works out at 75.000pa, I know from 2 of the biggest retailers that returns due to did not work or did not like are below 1% per anum so if you look in the right places you'll find someone suitable to your needs, good luck.

2008 - 350,000 owners of electronic collars in the UK
Welsh Electric Collar Ban Condemned as "Hasty, Premature and Unnecessary" | Dog Magazine | The K9 Magazine Blog

2010 - Around 500,000 electric collars are in use in the UK, including some 20,000 in Wales.
Electric collars that shock pets into obedience are banned in Wales | Mail Online

.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

That rather depends on what sort of remote collars you are talking about. Many members, I am sure have used remote vibration collars on their deaf dogs. I have myself tried to use a citronella spray collar on one of my newfies, though I thought the spray bit went at the back of the neck because it could not possibly be right to have citrus spraying up his nose. No it didn't work, he didn't even feel it. Had I put it on the right way round it might have done, but I would not have considered that an acceptable thing to do (oh, sorry, that's an opinion isn't it?)

Are these the sort of remote collars you mean?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

I know someone who has used one on their dog, and have seen it used and the results.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

grandad said:


> Dog owners that have used remote collars for training.


are these *remote* collars used to apply shock, or for another purpose? please specify for clarity. 


grandad said:


> *bold added - *
> 
> I DO want to hear from you if you are a dog owner that has worked with a professional trainer
> and have used a remote *[shock-?]collar in a positive way*.


i am not sure what *'in a positive way'* might mean? 
'positive' colloquially means with a happy outcome, or as a happy experience - 
i think even if the training were successful - a 'positive' outcome for the owner - the dog may not share their opinion 
of the experience. :huh:


grandad said:


> *bold added - *
> 
> If you wouldn't like to discuss this openly... *please PM me and we can have a discussion off[-screen]*.


what a wonderful idea - reduce the clutter on PF-uk. 
Congratulations, Grandpa! :thumbup: praps U can open another forum, 
just for shock-collar aficionados.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

My very close friend used a citronella collar on her collie who barked furiously at agility practice (she barked at comps too, but collars aren't allowed). It didn't work at all. She tried it for a few weeks. No result. I suppose that to most collies agility is just SO brilliant that nothing will lessen the excitement!


----------



## grandad (Apr 14, 2011)

leashedForLife said:


> are these *remote* collars used to apply shock, or for another purpose? please specify for clarity.
> 
> i am not sure what *'in a positive way'* might mean?
> 'positive' colloquially means with a happy outcome, or as a happy experience -
> ...


I think people know what i mean.......nice try thouugh


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

grandad said:


> I think people know what i mean.......nice try thouugh


No, what do you mean? Remote collars covers a wide variety of collars, some aversive some meant to aid, i.e. deaf dogs. You need to be specific


----------



## grandad (Apr 14, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> No, what do you mean? Remote collars covers a wide variety of collars, some aversive some meant to aid, i.e. deaf dogs. You need to be specific


No I don't.............."remote" means "remote" if you've used one you'll know, so I don't need to define.


----------



## Sammy123 (Nov 9, 2010)

Grandad, you are lacking basic communication skills.


----------



## grandad (Apr 14, 2011)

I really do want to hear of peoples experiences using remote collars of every description and why you took that option. 

Please do not be put off by people trying to de-rail this thread and turn it into another discussion about "shock" collars. There are plenty of threads on the forum discussing that subject.


----------



## grandad (Apr 14, 2011)

Sammy123 said:


> Grandad, you are lacking basic communication skills.


or could be described as straight to the point, but your right, I'm not known for my diplomatic skills.

So put your ego back in your pocket love.


----------



## Lou Castle (Apr 18, 2011)

This starts with an email from Larry Tillack whom I knew from a SAR (Search and Rescue) dogs list. Larry works a SAR dog in Ohio, he also trains dogs for service work for the disabled and does volunteer work at a shelter. Larry had never before used an Ecollar. Larry wrote to me on a Monday (Emphases are mine)



> I have a question about a dog that I'd like to try to save. He's about 18 months old and is very afraid of people. He came into the shelter when he was about 10 months old and was put into a foster program. The program was later closed down and we then found out that some of the people in this program were fighting the dogs and attempting to make them "protection" savvy. The problem is that they thought "growling/snapping = protective" and this dog is constantly in defense. Tried to bite me tonight while doing the evaluation, I can tell he doesn't really want to bite because he pulled back before there was contact and he certainly had opportunity. He also urinated all over at the first sight of me and then later released his anal glands (this was after making up to me - I was just trying to clip a leash to him). After having him leashed, he snapped at me again when I moved.
> 
> Normally, I'd recommend a treatment of socialization and good ol' fashion love and training for this dog, but he doesn't have that kind of time. Unless I can show some kind of major improvement in his behavior, * he's gonna be euthanized on Friday. *
> 
> ...


I sent Larry my phone number and he called me Monday night. During our conversation, I told him how I taught the recall. I told him to call me when he had gotten to the stage of "Velcro dog" and that I'd then tell him how to teach the sit and sit-at-a-distance.

That next day I received another email from Larry:



> Tonight was a HUGE success! When I got there, the director had already left (she told me that she could only be there until 4:30, which was tight on my schedule)... so Simon had to be fitted with the e-collar and muzzle, by me.
> 
> When I went to his kennel, he was growling, snarling, showing his teeth, barking and bouncing. Everything he could do to let me know that I was not welcome. I opened the kennel door and stepped inside (I know, some would say crazy, but I've dealt with these kind before... so I just tell the kids, don't try this at home ) He ran into his "dogloo" and wouldn't step out. I spent about fifteen minutes in there just waiting for him, but he wasn't coming out. I knew that he was good with dogs, so I decided to take a chance and brought down my SAR dog who just loves dogs.
> 
> ...


A few days later Larry posted the following on an Internet discussion group dedicated to the Ecollar:



> Hi Folks!
> 
> Well, the list has been quiet for the last few days, so I thought I'd post some information on a success that I had this past week. We got a dog returned to our assistance dog training center that was demonstrating serious aggression issues. He was attempting to bite men and women, was even successful on one woman. Thankfully the woman was one of our supporters and the bite didn't break the skin, but only because she was wearing a heavy patrol coat (she's a police officer). She did have bruises however.
> 
> ...


Here's the next post on Simon's progress:


> Fifth session was today and Simon did GREAT. His demeanor as I approached the kennel was better (still grumbling a little bit, but no longer sounds threatening). Today, when I entered he ran into the doghouse again, when I called he came out with a sorta half-raised lip, but he was wagging his tail and happily approached me. For less than a week of training... I'll take it!


And the next:


> For those that are interested. I spent the last two "sessions" basically just playing with Simon. Letting him just be a dog. He's started meeting me at his kennel door with a "smile" (he kind of scrunches his whole face up) and a wagging tail. So, I moved him on to a little more "social" work.
> 
> Tonight, Simon was exposed to two strangers (at his kennel). He did incredibly well. The helpers were instructed to approach the kennel and then kneel down near the door and not make any eye contact with Simon and to totally ignore him (no talking to him or patting for him to come over), they were also told that if Simon displayed "nice" behaviors to calmly rise and walk away. With the first person (female), Simon barked a little, ran into his dog house, then came out and sniffed thru the gate and started wagging his tail. With the second (male), he only barked and then came over to sniff - wagged his tail again.
> 
> ...


Just prior to the next post, Larry attended a two day seminar that I did in Michigan.



> Simon is doing fabulous. He's been up for adoption for a couple of weeks (so far, no one has asked about him). I brought him to my house last Thursday evening and he's been there ever since, having fun with my dogs and just loving all of the neighbors that come to the fence to pet all the dogs.
> 
> He interacts great with my dogs, playing with all of them extremely well. Since I've taken him home, I started playing with "Retrieval Work" using the method that Lou demonstrated at his MI Seminar. It's such a shame that he's not an option for service work anymore (because of his history and putting his teeth on a person) - HE'S SO SMART. He learned the "Take It" command and was holding my hand without fighting after about 3 tries. I switched him to a soft object and again it only took about three tries for him to hold it. Within 4 or 5 sessions he was picking up just about anything I'd ask him too... he didn't like the keys, but he did pick them up and give them to me


 *A few days later, Larry sent a post to the group saying that Simon had been adopted. * 

Larry's success with Simon resulted in the shelter looking to purchase several more Ecollars to work with dogs that have problems similar to Simon's. As Larry pointed out, he's had success with these types of dogs previously, but it took many months of work.

Remember, Larry first contacted me on a Monday and Simon was scheduled to be put down four days later, on Friday. Because of the progress that Larry made in just TWO DAYS, Simon got a stay of execution and was eventually adopted.

Larry's comment in his first post sent chills down my back when I first read them, and they still do. *"He's really got nothing to lose, it's either work with me or sit in his kennel for the next four days waiting for death." *

Here is the latest news on Simon, from Larry:



> April 25th, 2004
> 
> Lou asked me for an update on Simon... I thought I'd share with everyone.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

I was advised to use a remote collar by a professional trainer for recall purposes, as he insisted buster was "too stubborn" for a more gentle approach.

Having been shown how to use them by a professional, and using them for a short time, I would not advise anyone to use them. That is my personal opinion based on my hands on experiance.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Lou Castle said:


> This starts with an email from Larry Tillack whom I knew from a SAR (Search and Rescue) dogs list. Larry works a SAR dog in Ohio, he also trains dogs for service work for the disabled and does volunteer work at a shelter. Larry had never before used an Ecollar. Larry wrote to me on a Monday (Emphases are mine)
> 
> I sent Larry my phone number and he called me Monday night. During our conversation, I told him how I taught the recall. I told him to call me when he had gotten to the stage of "Velcro dog" and that I'd then tell him how to teach the sit and sit-at-a-distance.
> 
> ...


LOL you digging your 'testimonials' out again Lou



grandad said:


> I do not want to hear from you if you are a professional dog trainer that uses remote collars.
> 
> .


----------



## Lou Castle (Apr 18, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> LOL you digging your 'testimonials' out again Lou


Nope. That story has it's own page on my site. I know that the OP did not want to hear stories from professionals, that's why I posted a story told to me by someone *who had never used an Ecollar. *

But since you mention it, I DO have lots of stories from others on my testimonials page. Thanks for reminding me. ROFL.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Lou Castle said:


> Nope. That story has it's own page on my site. I know that the OP did not want to hear stories from professionals, that's why I posted a story told to me by someone *who had never used an Ecollar. *
> 
> But since you mention it, I DO have lots of stories from others on my testimonials page. Thanks for reminding me. ROFL.


as if you need reminding


----------



## Lou Castle (Apr 18, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> as if you need reminding


Actually since the OP said he wanted stories from users not professionals I didn't think they would qualify. The emails from Larry were written by him, not by me. I'm just passing them along. But now I've reconsidered and I think that letters from my testimonial page qualify. They were written by the owners who did the work themselves and so they're EXACTLY what the OP asked for, _"I DO want to hear from you if you are a dog owner that has worked with a professional trainer and have used a remote collar in a positive way."_ Again, I'm just handing them off. There are probably only a very few folks on this forum who would admit to using Ecollars and it's not likely that they'd enjoy the comments that would be directed their way, so he's liable to get zero response. Since he's looking for information and I have some, I'm happy to oblige. Thanks again.

Grandad I have quite a few testimonials on my website. They are mostly from people who have never before used an Ecollar. Here are a few of them. Most of those people have given permission to give out their contact information if you want more info. (Emphases are mine).

David wrote,


> *Now that I have seen first-hand just how humane and easy training can be with the e-collar, I'd like to help to spread the word to the uneducated of which there seems to be NO shortage. *
> 
> In fact, it seems to me that every single time that "thing" around the dog's neck comes up in conversation, I find myself getting into an hour-long discussion to try to get people to understand that it's not there to "shock the dog when he doesn't obey". It's staggering to me just how many people think this is the purpose of the e-collar.


David D wrote,


> I didn't like ecollars for years. *I can honestly say it is the best money I ever spent on my dog. *My dog loves the thing. He gets excited when it comes out because he knows fun follows. Honestly, rarely ever have to stim him now...maybe once every 2 weeks and he wears it almost daily.


Dede wrote



> Two words: THANK YOU!!!!!
> 
> *I have tried all kinds of training, which most of the time worked really well. It just didn't have any effect on the biting, nipping, crittering, etc. *Sam was bred for police work and biting/nipping was her reaction to all kinds of excitement. including happiness.
> 
> ...


Grandad I have lots more if you're interested. Thanks again noushka


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

thats okay... i knew they'd come out sooner or later:lol:........and often:arf:


----------



## Lou Castle (Apr 18, 2011)

Yep. As often as I find them useful. Kinda like the anti Ecollar studies that some of you folks trot out with great regularity. 

In this case such stories have been specifically asked for.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Lou Castle said:


> Yep. As often as I find them useful. Kinda like the anti Ecollar studies that some of you folks trot out with great regularity.
> 
> In this case such stories have been specifically asked for.


no i dont think Grandad asked for 'stories'! lmao


----------



## Lou Castle (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm happy to let Grandad decide if letters that people have sent me fit his needs or not. This little diversion of yours is obviously NOT what he asked for, but completely expected. You folks have ALWAYS tried to dilute the flow of information about Ecollars, this is just another example of it.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Lou Castle said:


> I'm happy to let Grandad decide if letters that people have sent me fit his needs or not. This little diversion of yours is obviously NOT what he asked for, but completely expected. You folks have ALWAYS tried to dilute the flow of information about Ecollars, this is just another example of it.


lol thats because when animals are treated inhumanley it tends to brings out the worst in some folk...and although youre a very good 'salesman' 'we' dont fall for your patter so you'll never 'sell' that gadget to the majority of us...thank god!


----------



## Lou Castle (Apr 18, 2011)

Here's another one from someone who's used an Ecollar to their complete happiness. Andre wrote on a forum


> I thought I'd write account of the training of our dog aggressive dog and the switch to an eCollar and the progress made.
> 
> A BRIEF HISTORY.
> 
> ...


And now for some gratituitous silliness. ROFL (Grandad if you're reading this, what follows is not what you asked for).



noushka05 said:


> lol thats because when animals are treated inhumanley it tends to brings out the worst in some folk...


People who say that Ecollar use is "inhumane" simply don't know about other ways to use the tool than they know about. That's THEIR FAILURE, not one of the Ecollar. That's if they know anything at all. Too often they're just imagining how an Ecollar works and then applying that imagination to all Ecollar work.

Too bad you're not open to learning new things, because the learning would stand you in good stead. I've appeared before thousands of people and not one of them, after seeing the work, has called it inhumane. But you sit before your keyboard and apply that term, when it's obvious that you haven't a clue about the truth of the situation.

But since you're here and so like to play this game, please show us where _"the inhumanity"_ is in THIS VIDEO



noushka05 said:


> and although youre a very good 'salesman' 'we' dont fall for your patter so you'll never 'sell' that gadget to the majority of us...thank god!


OF COURSE I'll not change the minds of _"the majority of [you.]"_ I said this in my very first post here. Minds have to be open and willing to learn for that to happen. But, as always on forums like this there are always those who can't get their dog trained with the so−called "kinder gentler methods." They've thought of the Ecollar but they've been afraid to ask. Not only would they get slammed but there's only a few of us who know how to use the tool with modern methods and we've just arrived. I've already gotten some inquires from those folks, as always happens when I venture onto forums with such an ethos.


----------



## Irish Setter Gal (Mar 17, 2011)

My neighbour used a citronella remote collar for recall, bog off and barking outside issues. It was, however, not a positive training approach - a reminder (buzz) was given if he had been given a command eg come and not obeyed, and then if he continued to disobey resulted in a squirt of the spray. 

It worked for her issues, and for as long as the battery lasted and he was/is always wears the collar. However I do think citronella to be more cruel than a plain 'nic' of an e collar since the aversive and pungent citronella lingers afterwards on the dogs coat. Hardly a short sharp to the point 'nudge'.


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

Aaaadaaaaaam....come out, come out, where ever you are


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

YouTube - e-collar training - poor dog

this is an *advertisement* for this trainer - what do U think of the results? 
what body-language do U see? what's the lag-time between cue & behavior? 
how enthusiastic is the dog?

Sprite's Eureka High-In-Trial score AKA 'HIT'': highest score -
BIS & HIT for the Week

same Qs: what do U see? lag-time? enthusiasm?

Addendum: Team Raika Update - 
199 in Utility-B for first place and 14 points.
198.5 in Open-B for first place and 6 points.
Grand total: 106 points, High In Trial and High Combined.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Lou Castle said:


> An e-collar is really taboo around here.And I understand that because a lot of MORONS just set the level really high and push the button every time the dog did something they don't like. But that is not the e-collar that is wrong, it is the person. You see that with every tool, choke chains, kicking, hitting, or making the dog very confused because there is no consistent guidance. it's the human who causing it, not the tool


hmmm could have been talking about the guy you continuously back up Lou:

and unlike the other 'tools' mentioned ecollars were specifically designed to cause pain/discomfort


----------



## Lou Castle (Apr 18, 2011)

Here's a letter I got from Danette


> We have been successfully using the ecollar! I now go for walks and use no lead! Unbelievable!! I am confident with being able to call Ruby back from any situation... at least any that I have been faced with...I cannot imagine that there would be any reason that I couldn't call her back.


And now our usual nonsense.



leashedForLife said:


> YouTube - e-collar training - poor dog
> 
> this is an *advertisement* for this trainer -


Wondering if you bothered to read the first post in the thread? This is exactly the sort of thing that the OP * DID NOT WANT. * But many of the anti−Ecollar folks really don't give a damn. Their mission is to stop anyone from learning about Ecollars and they'll do whatever they think will accomplish that goal.


----------



## Lou Castle (Apr 18, 2011)

Ochino wrote,


> Like most people, I was really apprehensive about this type of training tool. But after doing some reading on the net, both good and bad, I realized with proper training (handler as well as dog), *the e-collar can be quite beneficial and safe at the same time. *
> 
> Jazz is a 16 month old male, has an excellent temperament, great with people and loves other dogs. I hoped that the e-collar would not destroy his thirst for knowledge and love of training with me. His eyes light up when I put my backpack, full of his toys on. Or his goofy, happy go-lucky personality. I am happy to say that *by following the instructions given, staying calm and guiding him and working him at the lowest level he can perceive, He Did GREAT!!! *
> 
> ...


And now some more silliness.



noushka05 said:


> hmmm could have been talking about the guy you continuously back up Lou


I don't "continuously back up" anyone. Since you seem to disagree, please show us where this has happened.



noushka05 said:


> and unlike the other 'tools' mentioned ecollars were specifically designed to cause pain/discomfort


MANY tools you folks favor were _"specifically designed to cause pain/discomfort."_ You just ignore it because it doesnt fit your agenda.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Lou Castle said:


> Ochino wrote,
> 
> And now some more silliness.
> 
> ...


lmao maybe it was just a coincidence you joined here within minutes of each other then:lol: you were a bit of a tag team on another forum im a member on, i even got the impression you were his mentor:tongue_smilie:

nope non compare to the ecollar....nice try tho


----------



## Lou Castle (Apr 18, 2011)

Brooke wrote to an Ecollar Email list


> I am mainly a lurker and learner but wanted to share with you all that Ben my 4yo GSD has been training on an e-collar consistently since the beginning of this year  [about five months]. His obedience is wonderful and although we have a few minor issues to work on still (we are both still learning) he is a far more balanced dog and a joy to live and work with.
> 
> *Yesterday we were passed up to the top class at our GSD Obedience Training Club but we also won a place in the German Shepherd Demonstration Team which performs at school, old folks homes, fairs etc. *I am so proud of my dog and just wanted to thank all of you for [your] generous sharing of experience and encouragement!


And now to our off-topic nonsense.



noushka05 said:


> lmao maybe it was just a coincidence you joined here within minutes of each other then you were a bit of a tag team on another forum im a member on, i even got the impression you were his mentor


I have no idea who you're talking about. Some people consider me to be their mentor but none of them are on this forum.



noushka05 said:


> nope non compare to the ecollar....nice try tho


You're right. Many of them are far worse. Not only were they designed to cause pain/discomfort but they can cause physical injury EVEN IF THEY ARE USED PROPERLY.

Thanks again noushka. Every time you take this discussion off topic with this kind of nonsense, I'll post another testimonial and steer it right back. I was going to stop at just a couple of letters but now you giving me a reason to post far more AND respond to your attempts to take it off topic and dilute it. ROFLMFAO


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Lou Castle said:


> Brooke wrote to an Ecollar Email list
> 
> And now to our off-topic nonsense.
> 
> ...


LMFAO course you dont know who im talking about:...youre right about having no understudies here mind...seems that ones no longer a member :blink: lol

Ohh more testimonials.....go Lou!!


----------



## Lou Castle (Apr 18, 2011)

As requested, ROFL

A UK Pet Owner wrote this to an Ecollar training list.


> My Dane Dobe x, [name redacted], lunges and barks at other dogs when he is on his lead. This, amongst other things, was a major reason for him being continually returned to rescue before he came to me. * Today was day one of the anti crittering protocol using a stooge dog. *
> 
> I have spent the time since getting the collar teaching him how to respond and conditioning the heel and come responses etc. He was doing these perfectly without major distractions. * Today, for the first time ever, I managed to have him calmly sitting next to another dog while I gave them both treats. * I followed [the] anti crittering protocol to the letter and we had a big time success. I am so happy. It took about half an hour to get him to the other dog calmly, but we did it. He sniffed at the other dog and was sniffed back very politely.


About ten days later this same UK pet owner sent this post to the list


> *Yesterday I was taking my dog out scootering and it finally happened, we saw another dog on the other side of the road. *
> 
> My immediate reaction was my heart sinking. * This situation has always resulted in the scooter being dragged across the road, me flat on my face and my dog going nuts trying to get to the other dog. * We have been working the anti crittering protocol to resolve the issues but this was the first cold test where I was not in control of the environment.
> 
> ...


And now for the nonsense part of our program.



noushka05 said:


> LMFAO course you dont know who im talking about ... youre right about having no understudies here mind...seems that ones no longer a member lol


More dumb games.



noushka05 said:


> Ohh more testimonials.....go Lou!!


Just did. ROFL.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

is that it....come on you can do better than that Lou:thumbup:


----------



## Lou Castle (Apr 18, 2011)

Here's the first post I got from Camille.


> My dog is a 10 month old chocolate lab. She knows what come means and does it perfectly in the house, but as soon as we are outside at a park and I call her she runs the other way. She knows what it means here too, she just associates it with leaving the park so she refuses to come, and *I have tried everything the 'kinder' training methods advocate. From rattling bags of food, to walking away and ignoring her, nothing works. *Not only does this lead to never being able to let her run offleash to get the excersise she needs, due to 40 minutes sessions of trying to recapture her, I am also terrified she might well be hit by a car as there's a street nearby with traffic. Anyway, so I would now like to try using a training collar to train her to come, having exhausted all other methods. Do you have any steps or suggestions for teaching a dog like this to come with a training collar?
> 
> Thank you and best regards,
> 
> Camille


I referred Camille to some articles. A few days later she wrote again but I'll save it for next time noushka sounds off.



noushka05 said:


> is that it....come on you can do better than that Lou


C'mon noushka, JUMP thorugh that hoop! Sit! Roll over! ROFL.


----------



## arlow (Apr 20, 2011)

grandad said:


> Dog owners that have used remote collars for training.
> 
> Let me make myself clear.
> 
> ...


I do have an opinion, but other than that, I meet the criteria.

I've been using a remote collar for over a year. I did it with some trepidation, but, with the help of a professional trainer, it's worked out great.

I'd previously tried 3 different trainers, all of whom claimed to employ gentle methods and opposed the use of remote, prong or e-collars. I'd say I learned something from each of them. But despite all the training (and expense) my Lab was still difficult to walk on a leash.

More importantly, I needed a reliable recall, which I wasn't seeing. There are a lot of great hiking trails in my area. Dogs are allowed to be off-lead if they have reliable recall. If you run into a ranger and can't demonstrate such, you get fined and lose your privileges. Also there is a lot of wildlife in the area (deer, coyote, black bear, cougars). Chasing deer is unacceptable.

The results from the collar were amazingly quick and I haven't seen any negatives. I'm not saying the collar was a magic bullet; I value and use a lot of what I've learned from various trainers and books, including a lot of positive reinforcement. But it sure has proved to be an important piece of the puzzle.

I can honestly say my pooch's quality of life is much better. He has more freedom and loves to go hiking and backpacking. Also, he's a welcome companion among my hiking buddies (not all of whom are dog people, if you can imagine that). Hope this helps.


----------



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

Your threads are so blunt oops sorry that was an opinion


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

grandad said:


> I DO want to hear from you if you are a dog owner that has worked with a professional trainer and have used a remote collar in a positive way.
> 
> .


Don't want to be the one to p*ss on your bonfire sunshine! But there ain't one been born yet!


----------



## grandad (Apr 14, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Don't want to be the one to p*ss on your bonfire sunshine! But there ain't one been born yet!


i'm bored now


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

grandad said:


> i'm bored now


Then go read a book! Stan Rawlinson ain't bad!


----------



## grandad (Apr 14, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Then go read a book! Stan Rawlinson ain't bad!


yes, you are definately boring me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

grandad said:


> yes, you are definately boring me.


I symperthize - It's hard to get the big picture when you have such a small screen


----------



## grandad (Apr 14, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I symperthize - It's hard to get the big picture when you have such a small screen


i've gone from bored to feeling pity now


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

grandad said:


> i've gone from bored to feeling pity now


Careful now, don't let your brains go to your head!


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

I have used bark activated collar on noisy dog very effective.
I used remote spray collar on my current dog who has problems with dogs and people.
I found it fab and very effective but i was then persuaded by a very well known dog trainer to cease using it. I then sold it on ebay
So wish i hadnt as speaking to other trainers i should have kept it!


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I symperthize - It's hard to get the big picture when you have such a small screen


:nono: naughty, naughty, D-T... made me laugh


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Lou Castle said:


> This starts with an email from Larry Tillack...


hmmm - didn't U say: 


Lou Castle said:


> We simply make our suggestions and bow out...


----------

